# "Processing Your Last Trip Earnings"



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

I've never seen them take 4 hours and still processing. Is this normal is this a red flag that I'm may not going to get paid for or have to fight with robots over?

Not only that but the lady at the last minute said "turn there where that white car did, I want to stop at Panera Bread" Was I a fooll to wait for her for 10 or 12 minutes? She even left her purse in my car. Then she tells me if I need to refince my house come to her at American financing where I'm taking her to work. No feakin tip what so ever and then Uber slaps me in the face by taking 4 hrs and counting to process the last trip/
How long should I wait til I have to invest more time in this fighting uber for about $12 or so?
BTW, Do we get paid for waiting for the passenger at pick up and if they need to stop and eat or go potty or whatever?
Thanks in advance guys,


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

This is a tough one, because you could turn a decent ride to a shitty one. I've been telling folks that I can't wait for them unless they can make it worth my while. usually I say, "Maam/Sir, you may not be aware but uber/lyft does not properly compensate me for waiting. Basically we really only get paid when the wheels are turning."

At this point the are several ways they could reply..... if cool, offer a tip. If not, angry- "last driver did it".

If they try to tell me that "I thought you guys got paid a fee for waiting?" well, to which I respond, "does 15 cents a minute sound fair to you? Cause if it does, I'd like to hire you."

ETA: As far as the "processing".... get used to it. I've gone to bed and woken up with fares still "processing". Pathetic. Lyft puts it thru and on your earnings immediately.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It will process, and will process correctly. It will be on your earnings statement when you check it online.

I don't know why it does that, but it does. Quite often tho, you can check your Trip History on the app and the most recent ride will be posted there.

The waiting thing is bad, but as stated above, if you make an issue of it you're likely to get a low rating. I would certainly give her something less than 5...probably about 2-3.

To answer your overall waiting question -- with Uber, we do NOT get paid waiting time before we start the ride. We do with Lyft, but not Uber. But either way, it's pennies -- $.13 here in Miami.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

It happens to me often. After a minute or so you can go to account, help, and "trip and fare review". What you earned will show up there, even though it's still processing.


----------



## diemos3211 (Feb 6, 2016)

I almost never wait for people. I just tell them I'll drop them off wherever they like, but that Uber doesn't pay enough for wait time to make it worth my while. I have made exceptions occasionally, but they've be few and far between and usually involved a cash a tip or a long return trip. Also never ever let them do a drive-through. It will take too much time, your car will smell nasty, and they will probably eat in your car and get food/grease/etc everywhere. Someone would have to give me a pretty hefty amount of cash, up front, to get me to do a drive through.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

You can also tap on Instant Pay and see your earnings.

As far as waiting goes, I first ask how long and tell them I won't wait more than 5 minutes because we don't get paid for waiting. 

Usually they'll give me a tip for waiting or say, ok I'll just get another Goober, and I'm like, cool. See ya


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

OK, well thx guys, the app says still processing but hopefully I will get paid for it. It sucks that these cheapasses get such a cheap ride and then they use us even more and want wamt/ tell us to turn in here, they want panera bread, and yes she sat back there and ate it, I could smell the food, she never asked if i wanted any thing, and it really makes me feel postal if she also gets a free trip too.
I do kinda like doing this but I really hate when I feel totally used. She didnt make a mess in the back seat any at least.
No more freakin mr nice guy, but I have had a lady who aslked very nice if i could go thru the McDonald drive thru, and I did, she asked what I wanted and bought me a Egg Mcmuffin and large coke, then gave me about an $8 tip, gave me 5 stars and a "compliment" on the app,
then we have to deal with other users.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

diemos3211 said:


> I almost never wait for people. I just tell them I'll drop them off wherever they like, but that Uber doesn't pay enough for wait time to make it worth my while. I have made exceptions occasionally, but they've be few and far between and usually involved a cash a tip or a long return trip. Also never ever let them do a drive-through. It will take too much time, your car will smell nasty, and they will probably eat in your car and get food/grease/etc everywhere. Someone would have to give me a pretty hefty amount of cash, up front, to get me to do a drive through.


Actually, I'm almost anxious for the next pax to ask to go through a drive through, as (even if i have already eaten, and unless they ask to do so after 1 am... cant miss the 2am bar closing) i am going to immediately say, "Well sure, probably..... I'm starved, how did you know ? Will you buy me a super burrito ? Or a couple fish tacos, and a drink ? Or bacon cheeseburger and drink ? Etc .....then, if they think I'm kidding, or having a hard time deciding, i will go on to tell them how we get paid next to nothing to sit in a drive through, and how we could potentially miss out on a $20 or more dollar fare, as we sit and wait.

Some may decide against fast food, and that's fine. While some may buy me me $6 or $7 worth of food, and that's fine too ☺


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't usually do the drive thru either but I picked up 2 couples around bar time that wanted to go to Taco Bell very close to their drop off. I said I really can't its busy and I have to pick up others. They tossed me a $20 and bought me a taco and more importantly didn't eat in the car. It was worth it but very rare.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I don't usually do the drive thru either but I picked up 2 couples around bar time that wanted to go to Taco Bell very close to their drop off. I said I really can't its busy and I have to pick up others. They tossed me a $20 and bought me a taco and more importantly didn't eat in the car. It was worth it but very rare.


Lucky you. I don't do drive thrus any more. After being stuck in one for an hour (yes, an hour) and the ****er not even tipping me for the inconvenience, I refuse to do them. When they ask, I tell them, I'll do it if you make it worth my while.... they usually offer food. I tell them I'm not hungry, but would gladly accept a tip.

I still do convenience stores though, since they are quick stops usually. Last I time I did one, girl asked me if I wanted anything.... I should have asked for a red bull, since she didn't tip me. Oh well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IT TAKES TIME FOR UBER TO SKIM OFF THE TOP !


----------



## Guftawl (Nov 25, 2015)

You get paid for all the time you are "in trip". Thats about $7.80/hour here in Miami.
So if you wait 15 minutes you get about $2 extra. Drive thrus are OK, but i've never had to wait in line, i probably wouldnt do that. Most of my drive thrus are pax getting off work after 10 or 11 PM and they want Mcdonalds to take home, you really cant deny these folks a meal .
But if some drunks wanted to do TacoBell at 2 in the morning I would pass.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Guftawl said:


> Most of my drive thrus are pax getting off work after 10 or 11 PM and they want Mcdonalds to take home, you really cant deny these folks a meal .


Nobody is being denied a meal. If they want to go to MCD's, I say "sure, I can drop you off. No problem." They get their meal and order another Uber when they are ready to leave. Refusing to wait means you are refusing to be taken advantage of.


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

The "Processing your last trip earnings" thing is frustrating, but I've never had a sense that I had a trip I didn't get paid for.

It's obnoxious because there is nothing to "process." The passenger sees the charge immediately. Lyft shows it immediately. Just Uber doing it to us - because they can.


----------

